# 17" mit 1920 x 1080 oder 1.600 x 900



## Nope1984 (3. April 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte mir demnächst einen Dell Precision M6600 holen und stehe nur vor der Wahl eines Displays mit 1920x1080 oder 1600x900 Auflösung. 

Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich mit 3ds Max, Mudbux, Zbrush und PS arbeite. Bisher habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich den mit 1600x900 nehme und so ein bischen spare und eine niedrigere Auflösung auch weniger Leistung kostet. Neben dem Notebook Monitor will ich an eine Dockingstation eh 2 weitere Monitore hängen 2x Dell Ultrasharp, die dann 1920x1200 haben.

Generell kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ein 17 Zöller einen so großen Vorteil von einer full HD Auflösung hat.

Würdet ihr eher zur 1080P oder zur 900P Auflösung raten. Grafikchip ist der ATI FirePro M8900, genügend Leistung ist also vorhanden nur spare ich 90€ und die WS kostet so schon genug, aber man soll ja nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## chmee (3. April 2012)

Sagen wir es mal so, die 180px Mehrauflösung in der Vertikalen sind es wert  Ich kann mir jetzt (nach dem Umstieg) auch keinen Monitor mehr mit 1920x1080 vorstellen, die 120px mehr (1920x1200) sind Gold wert.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nope1984 (3. April 2012)

Naja, es kommt dabei doch auch auf die Größe des Monitors an. Bei 24" da nehme ich gerne 1080p, aber 17" ist nen ganzes Eck kleiner und es fällt nicht auf, aber es kostet weniger Leistung und kostet weniger Geld.

Hat evtl noch jmd. nen 17" mit 1600x900 und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen.


----------



## chmee (3. April 2012)

Deine genutzten Programme sind vielleicht nicht die einfachsten, aber von Leistungsverlust brauchst Du nicht reden. Arbeit in Photoshop, da zählt jeder Pixel in der Höhe.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nope1984 (3. April 2012)

Na dann, die 80€ machen den Kohl dann wohl auch nicht mehr Fett.

Ich bestelle dann den mit 17" 1920x1080P


----------

